# Hot Springs Arkansas Arsenic Spring Water Bottle



## E (Jan 25, 2015)

Came across this recently. Does anybody know anything about the history/value of this bottle? [attachment=DSCN2937.JPG]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 25, 2015)

Nothing like some healthy and invigorating arsenic water!


----------



## Dean (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello Mike, I would be interested in the above bottle if you decide to sell or trade it.  Hot Springs had several mineral water bottlers and this one has several different bottles and jugs.  Please contact me by pm or email below if interested.  Thanks,Dean


----------



## MuddyMO (Jan 25, 2015)

Very neat! I don't imagine this water sold that well. Is it machine made?


----------



## Dean (Jan 25, 2015)

Here is a little information on the springs.  Dean


----------



## E (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info Dean, unfortunately this one will be going on flea bay soon (likely next week) to help pay some bills.  If it doesn't go for minimum bid we can talk.  The top is applied, bottle is in excellent shape - just a little roughness around upper lip/porcelein stopper interface.  There is a bit of residue in the bottom, haven't cleaned it thinking it may be dried remnant of original contents (arsenic dregs anyone?).


----------



## truedigr (Jan 27, 2015)

Johnnie Fletcher listed this one in his Arkansas Bottle book for $200 - 300. It is bottle #759. RC


----------



## tricycle (Feb 3, 2015)

Has this bottle been put up for auction yet?  If so how can I find it?  Thanks.


----------



## E (Feb 6, 2015)

Haven't done anything with it yet, but I had better soon as I am starting to get attached to it... I'll give you a head's up when I list it, thanks, E


----------



## Bottleheadz (Jun 9, 2021)

E said:


> Came across this recently. Does anybody know anything about the history/value of this bottle? [attachment=DSCN2937.JPG]


Super nice one!


----------

